# Tokay viv build (STEP BY STEP, PIC HEAVY)



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a my step by step guide to how I set up my tank for some tokays 


First off, I got my peices of branch (Oak), I put them into boiling hot water, and left to soak for 30mins... 









In the mean time I started on the basic parts of the tank...








I suck a flat peice of cork to the back wall, and then stuck a water bowl in the corner using a hot glue gun...









Then I fitted a heat mat to the out side of the tank at the back, and fitted my thermostat...








and glued it into place..









Once the wood had soak in hot water for 30mins, I stuck it in the oven at 200c for 10mins...









Once those had baked, I started to add then to the tank...
























then added some plastic Ivy....









and once all that was done I put it in it's final place in the house, and put a 5.0uvb tube on top of the mesh...








*the tape wasn't used in the viv, I just used it on the back to hold the mat on better*

And it's done 

so what do you think ?

I will be picking up the occupants soon, and will post pictures one I have let them settle


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

that looks quality mate nice one.

have you thought about throwing some tropical springtails and tropical woodlice in the viv aswell afterall they wiil keep your substarte nice and clean so no need for cleaning only need to wipe the glass down when ever it gets cacked on: victory:


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking good : victory:

How ever, just afew questions...

What size is that viv? )difficult to tell from the pictures)

You might want to add some more fake plants, tokays will make use of the cover, might be worth putting the plants over half of both the side walls : victory:

The thermostat probe, your gona want to put that on the surface being heated (as I understand) as the heat mats dont heat the air, just surfaces. So most likely with the probe on there the heat mat will be always on, and could become too hot.

I look forward to seeing the new occupants :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> that looks quality mate nice one.
> 
> have you thought about throwing some tropical springtails and tropical woodlice in the viv aswell afterall they wiil keep your substarte nice and clean so no need for cleaning only need to wipe the glass down when ever it gets cacked on: victory:


it is a mix of my old invert eco-earth and new eco earth, so it has all sorts of lovelies living in it, as i use spring tails ect to clean my T tanks 



_Ben_ said:


> Looking good : victory:
> 
> How ever, just afew questions...
> 
> ...


In red


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok just added the plants


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Ok just added the plants
> 
> image
> image
> image


Much better : victory:

Size wise, I think its just ok for two. I think a minimum for 2 is 2x1.5x2 but atleast the volume is the same. Just see how it goes if they dont settle well you may need a second viv so you can split them, or a larger viv for them both.

But over all very nice :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Much better : victory:
> 
> Size wise, I think its just ok for two. I think a minimum for 2 is 2x1.5x2 but atleast the volume is the same. Just see how it goes if they dont settle well you may need a second viv so you can split them, or a larger viv for them both.
> 
> But over all very nice :2thumb:


Thanks mate 

Thats how many I have coming , also, I have a small water bowl in there, but I will still be misting so they can drink, is this ok ?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Thats how many I have coming , also, I have a small water bowl in there, but I will still be misting so they can drink, is this ok ?


Yeah my boy never touches his water bowl, but I still leave it in there, every tokay is different, some will drink some wont. Daily misting is a must to keep the humidity up. I normally do a big misting around lunch time and then a smaller misting in the evening.

Not sure if you have seen this, but its well worth a read http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/567099-tokay-gecko-palm-gecko-chinese.html


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Yeah my boy never touches his water bowl, but I still leave it in there, every tokay is different, some will drink some wont. Daily misting is a must to keep the humidity up. I normally do a big misting around lunch time and then a smaller misting in the evening.
> 
> Not sure if you have seen this, but its well worth a read http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/567099-tokay-gecko-palm-gecko-chinese.html


they will be getting misted for the humidity , 

Just to say, I have read care sheets on them, just wasn't sure if a heavy mist willl help them drink better ie the droplets 

thanks for the link BTW : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

What epic care sheet, I hadn't read that one, thanks very much


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Biggys said:


> they will be getting misted for the humidity ,
> 
> Just to say, I have read care sheets on them, just wasn't sure if a heavy mist willl help them drink better ie the droplets
> 
> thanks for the link BTW : victory:


No worries, mine will always drink the droplets off the leaves and side. Same for all my other sticky feet geckos actually, they very rarely drink from the bowls always off the side and leaves :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> No worries, mine will always drink the droplets off the leaves and side. Same for all my other sticky feet geckos actually, they very rarely drink from the bowls always off the side and leaves :2thumb:


Ahh so like chams then , they also had flying geckos in the shop, but I prefered the Toks, will be my first sticky feet geckos :flrt:

I'm going to stick some more flat leaves in to the water can pool on them


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Something thats always confused me is how do you plan emtpying the water bowl if its glued in? o_o You cant take it out nor tip it over, and if my cresties are anything to go by they only ever Mess in there water bowl >_>


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

enDANgered said:


> Something thats always confused me is how do you plan emtpying the water bowl if its glued in? o_o You cant take it out nor tip it over, and if my cresties are anything to go by they only ever Mess in there water bowl >_>


Tis only shallow mate, all I have to do is fill it is with kitchen roll, *takes out water and mess* then bit of F10 scrub it then top back up :2thumb:


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Tis only shallow mate, all I have to do is fill it is with kitchen roll, *takes out water and mess* then bit of F10 scrub it then top back up :2thumb:


Thats cleared that up for me ;D I like the look of it btw!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

enDANgered said:


> Thats cleared that up for me ;D I like the look of it btw!


Thanks mate , and no worries : victory:


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Brilliant setup you got there  I'm doing mine at moment : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Nike_T7 said:


> Brilliant setup you got there  I'm doing mine at moment : victory:


Thanks mate, , post some pictures up once your done XD


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate, , post some pictures up once your done XD


No problems : victory: I will


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Ok just added the plants
> 
> image
> image
> image


looks at your tank then her own, looks at yours and then back to mine..... yep I got tank envy.
I covet your tokay viv.....ooohhh most definately...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

slizard said:


> looks at your tank then her own, looks at yours and then back to mine..... yep I got tank envy.
> I covet your tokay viv.....ooohhh most definately...


Thank you! I'm quite dissapointed it never got used to be honest, my dad didn't like the Idea of me getting tokays


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Thank you! I'm quite dissapointed it never got used to be honest, my dad didn't like the Idea of me getting tokays


WHHAA? But but after you went to all that trouble? I am so sorry if its any consolation they are really moody antisocial gits on times XD
Wouldnt he let you have anything else? Cause seriously I think thats amazing.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

slizard said:


> WHHAA? But but after you went to all that trouble? I am so sorry if its any consolation they are really moody antisocial gits on times XD
> Wouldnt he let you have anything else? Cause seriously I think thats amazing.


I was going to get some flying geckos! but to be honest I sort of gave up with the idea of geckos when I couldn't have tokays,
I think if you have your heart set on something don't try and replace it because you will never love it as much as what you had set on originally!!

thanks again, I really do love setting up tanks! :flrt:


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Biggys said:


> I was going to get some flying geckos! but to be honest I sort of gave up with the idea of geckos when I couldn't have tokays,
> I think if you have your heart set on something don't try and replace it because you will never love it as much as what you had set on originally!!
> 
> thanks again, I really do love setting up tanks! :flrt:



yeah like me and a ferret always wanted one got offered one got the set up and what happens got told no but hey rats were okay and I love my rats but well....they arent a ferret...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

slizard said:


> yeah like me and a ferret always wanted one got offered one got the set up and what happens got told no but hey rats were okay and I love my rats but well....they arent a ferret...


Same,..I wanted a ferret but i'm not allowed one! :lol2:


I really want a honey badger...but everyone is like no....


stupid people


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Same,..I wanted a ferret but i'm not allowed one! :lol2:
> 
> 
> I really want a honey badger...but everyone is like no....
> ...



A honey badger.......you want a animal that has the ability to castrate a elephant! Seriously?!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

slizard said:


> A honey badger.......you want a animal that has the ability to castrate a elephant! Seriously?!


Yes!

If you see what I look like, a honey badger would suit me perfectly! :lol2:


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Yes!
> 
> If you see what I look like, a honey badger would suit me perfectly! :lol2:


Although..... I can see how a honey badger might be of use.....if it can castrate a elephant I bet its fecking awesome with bottle tops and tins


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Yes!
> :lol2:



Well made a start got a tank from free cycle AGAIN first was cracked, its 80cms by 40cm by 60 cms and my god its huge! anyway thought would post a pic see what you inspired!


----------

